# Looking for seat belt parts



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

I am dying my seat belts black, as I am turning my interior from green to black. I'd kind of like to use the same belts. I'm including a couple of pics. I think these are 1967 deluxe?? belts. I belive they are missing a brushed aluminum buckle for the top (the flip up part that would release the buckle). Would anyone happen to have a pair of those, or even a picture of what they should look like would be helpful. The belts and retractors are in pretty good shape.


















The buckle in the first pic is also missing the little pivot mechanism that unlocks the buckle. Thanks, DD


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

It would appear that your belts are missing the plastic covers. This video shows what I am talking about. My original '67 belts look just like the ones in the video, except mine have the Fisher logo on the button (IIRC).


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks for the reply and video. For some reason I had it in my head that they were a metal buckle, but I don't know where I got that idea. The push button does seem like the way they do work.


----------



## 66COUPE (Jul 23, 2021)

67lemans said:


> Thanks for the reply and video. For some reason I had it in my head that they were a metal buckle, but I don't know where I got that idea. The push button does seem like the way they do work.
> [/QUO
> I’m not sure but I don’t think 67’s would be plastic covers, here’s a pic of 66 metal covers


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

The 67's covers were plastic, at least according to my car and the AMES catalog...










Oddly enough, I do not see that the 66's are available from AMES. I'm betting that the metal 66 buckle covers were so good that they don't have reproduce them. The plastic covers just don't last...50 plus years!


----------



## 66COUPE (Jul 23, 2021)

Sick467 said:


> The 67's covers were plastic, at least according to my car and the AMES catalog...
> 
> View attachment 159465
> 
> ...


I stand corrected. Good to know these details for future reference. 👍


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

My 67 had metal. I’m sure they were original. I’ll send some pictures, but basically what 66coupe Posted. I still have the belts and retractor rollers too!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

1967 Had 2 versions of Standard belts (Plastic Cover), as shown above, with either the Fisher Carriage or GM logos.
Optional was the Custom (Metal Cover) Code 432.


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

I certainly like the look of the metal ones better. Do you suppose it's these from in line tube:
1964-72 Seat Belt Cover – Inline Tube


----------



## 66COUPE (Jul 23, 2021)

67lemans said:


> I certainly like the look of the metal ones better. Do you suppose it's these from in line tube:
> 1964-72 Seat Belt Cover – Inline Tube


I would call Ames, looks to me like A139MK large metal cover would work but says 69-71


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

Mine are for sale if you'd like to buy them. I had dreams of restoring a 67 some day, but the 65 has taken over and I'm gradually selling off the 67 parts that came off the 67 LeMans my father purchased in 67. I'll head out to the shop today to get some pictures of what I have. They are gold, but in really nice condition last time I looked at them. I suppose any color can be died black?


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

It's a shame how time passing makes things get older...
Here are some pictures of what I have to offer. They are more dirty than I recall, probably never professionally cleaned. I've had them in storage since the 80s. All the parts are there, rollers, covers. One unit has some rust on it. It is the dirtiest of the belts too. That was probably my side of the back seat. My sister was neat and clean. I was the messy little brother.

I'd prefer to sell the whole set rather than parting it out. I'd love for it to all go back into another LeMans. I'm sentimental like that.

I'm asking $200 plus shipping from 76702 for the whole set.


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

Still at work, but will pm you later. Thanks,


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

It seems that Pontiac may have crossed the years with the buckle types. I know my April '67 had kick panel screws and headliner pieces from '66. I would much prefer the metal ones and will have to keep that in mind when it comes to replace my plastic covers. If anybody knows if the metal ones from AMES or InLine will fit the belts with plastic covers...chime in.

@michaelfind 's parts look nice and should take black dye well. I have purchased from him with good results. We had to deal with a shipping damage claim and he took care of business...very trustworthy!

If @67lemans does not buy them...keep me in mind. You may have to charge me more since they will be going in a GTO!


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

_If @67lemans does not buy them...keep me in mind. You may have to charge me more since they will be going in a GTO!_ 

That's right, us Lemans guys are on a budget!


----------



## lust4speed (Jul 5, 2019)

The metal deluxe buckle was a factory option. I've had one '67 with the custom belts and three with the plastic. On top of being much better looking, the metal buckles stay much cleaner. Heck of a deal back then.

SEAT BELTS-CUSTOM-FRONT AND REAR 431 $6.32


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

Michaelfind, I sent you a private message, I wanted to make sure you got it ok? Thanks, DD


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

Yes, PM received and I will wait to hear back from you. Sick467 is next in line if you don't buy them but he'll pay the 50% GTO use upcharge


----------

